# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  laterite lokal

## dutomo

Saya mungkin bisa dpt supply laterite lokal. Tp ongkir mahal sekali krn dari luar jawa. Ada yg tertarik nggak? Kisaran harga 60rb per kg termasuk ongkir (akan saya konfirmasi ulang setelah dpt kabar dr  si penjual)

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sabhara

Om Dutomo, terima kasih ya
Kiriman lateritenya sudah sampai
Maaf baru ngabari karena baru pulang kemarin n rumah kosong hampir 2 minggu

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## soralokita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

